# Apagado de luces con sensor de movimiento



## Santygd (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola, me estoy iniciando en esto de la domotica y estoy un poco liado con esto, necesito hacer que en una sala se puedan encender luces de forma automática con un sensor de movimiento y manual mediante tres puntos diferentes.

¿Como sería el esquema multifilar?

Esto tengo que hacerlo con el estandar X-10

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## wlopez (Mar 2, 2011)

haber....santtygd perdona mi ignorancia pero no se que sea X-10, bueno con respecto a tu pregunta.
la linea principal o la linea de tierra que va l foco o lamapara la interrumpes y colocar ya sea lo ls sensores de movimiento o switch o ambos... como tu lo desees...


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Automático para luces de pasillo o escalera

Ideal para pasillos o escaleras, sobre todo en edificios, este circuito permite mantener una serie de lámparas en paralelo encendidas durante 2 minutos y luego las apaga automáticamente. Es totalmente silencioso por ser de estado sólido (¿que esperaban, un relojito mecánico?).

El circuito es bien simple y consta de solo dos elementos activos. El primero un timer ya famoso (y viejo) el 555, el cual esta configurado en nuestro caso como monoestable. Luego éste gobierna un triac, que hace las veces de llave de potencia.

Si bien el circuito parece complicado para la función que cumple, si se lo analiza en detalle se notará que es muy sencillo. Esta pensado para trabajar con tres hilos entre los pulsadores y las lámparas (que no deben superar los 500w sin disipar el triac). Así, entre los puntos 1 y 2 se conectan las lámparas y, entre los puntos 2 y 3 se conectan los pulsadores que pueden incluir una lámpara de neón tipo testigo. Esta lámpara testigo se iluminará cuando el circuito esté en espera (las lámparas de iluminación estén apagadas). En tanto entre los puntos 1 y 3 se conecta la tensión de red. Para entenderlo mejor mire este esquema de instalación.

Si donde se va a instalar el circuito hay fase y neutro en todas las bocas o cajas se puede instalar el sistema con sólo un cable (el 2).

tenes todo en le pagina www.pablin.com.ar


----------

